# Laptop CPU upgrade



## regan1985 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ive been given an old samsung RV510 laptop for free so thought i would spend a little amount of money and make it a little better. ( so far installed 4gb of ram and a 64gb SSD)

been looking at a cheap upgrade for the CPU as the one is has is very limited
its a T3500 dual core celeron 
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Celeron-Dual-Core-T3500-Notebook-Processor.37117.0.html

now im thinking of upgradeing to a t7500 which have 4x as much cache and a higher clock speed but from what ive been the difference will be small? 

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-2-Duo-T7500-Notebook-Processor.24823.0.html

is it worth the hassle? i have checked and i can get one for about £15 and i also know i can remove the current cpu( just a gamble when it comes to the bios)


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 29, 2012)

http://ark.intel.com/products/42104/Intel-Celeron-Processor-T3500-(1M-Cache-2_10-GHz-800-MHz-FSB)
Quick look here shows 
	PGA478
Lithography  45 nm

http://ark.intel.com/products/29761/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T7500-(4M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB)

Quick look here shows Sockets Supported
	PBGA479, PPGA478 
Lithography	65 nm
best you check which package this processor your getting  is as it may not fit your RV510 laptop
If it is the correct package ie PGA478  your bios may not support it (check with manufacturer)
speed wize its only 100 Mhz faster (2.1Ghz v 2.2 Ghz) but the cache will enable it to perform much better

Intel uses essentially the same physical socket for Socket 478 P4s, Socket 479 Pentium Ms, and Socket M and Socket P Core 2s. Some chips will fit in sockets that they are not designed for (I know 478 and P are physically identical) but they are not electrically compatible and will NOT work. Socket 478 laptops only take P4s, Socket 479 laptops only take Pentium Ms, Socket M takes Core Solo/Duo and some Core 2s, and Socket P only takes Socket P


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 29, 2012)

Look for a t8100 or t8300.


They should work(double check first) and will be quite a bit faster.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5649734e70

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-...AYQ-/220980976665?pt=CPUs&hash=item33737e1c19


----------



## regan1985 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks sadly samsung dont seem to give out any information regarding their bios, the last time is was updated was october 2011 which i have updated too. Also they have only used this mobo with 2 cpus both celerons.

I know its a bit of a gamble, but am i basicly looking for a chip with the following
socket P (478)
Lithography 45 nm(how important is this? )
Max TDP 35 W 

Also not sure if it helps much here are some screen shots


----------



## bencrutz (Mar 30, 2012)

GL40 chipset, there have been reports that it can even take a T9300

read here: http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-Intel_(chipsets)/GL40_Express.html (look at the comments below)

and here http://forum.notebookreview.com/har...es/334009-gl40-chipset-cpu-compatibility.html

i'd say give it a shot


----------



## Red_Machine (Mar 30, 2012)

Sadly, it's not as easy as it once was.  You're severely limited these days when it comes to laptop upgrades.  I've upgraded the CPU in my 2001 Dell Inspiron 8100 (five minute job, takes c. three hours today) and I could upgrade the GPU if I wanted to.


----------



## regan1985 (Mar 30, 2012)

think i might go for the t7500 as its got a clock speed of 2.2 and 3mb cache and i can get one of ebay for £15 and can retun it if i like so seems like its worth trying.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a T8100 in my Dell Studio 1735 and I've been pretty happy with it. If you can find a T8300 and it is supported in your laptop and you can find one online, I would go for that instead. Upgrading the CPU in a laptop is always a little risky because even if the socket is correct, the laptop might not support it. (My Dell doesn't support C2D mobile chips that run at 1066 FSB).


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 30, 2012)

You might want to read this...

http://forum.notebookreview.com/har...intel-gl960-gl40-useful-info-pll-modders.html


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 30, 2012)

whitrzac said:


> You might want to read this...
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/har...intel-gl960-gl40-useful-info-pll-modders.html



That doesn't help when the laptop already only does only 800mhz FSB.


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 1, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That doesn't help when the laptop already only does only 800mhz FSB.



Yes it does... Wit a little work he can put a cheaper 1066fsb cpu into his laptop...


----------



## Mio desko (Oct 8, 2017)

regan1985 said:


> think i might go for the t7500 as its got a clock speed of 2.2 and 3mb cache and i can get one of ebay for £15 and can retun it if i like so seems like its worth trying.


Hey there.

I also want to upgrade the CPU of my Samsung RV510 and have some questions for you.

1) Did you bought a CPU and which one?
2) Did it required a BIOS update?
3) Where there a big performance improvement?

Hope to here you soon.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 8, 2017)

Holy necro, 5 1/2 year old thread?


----------

